
Troubles At Imeem, But Company Says No Shutdown Imminent  - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/25/troubles-at-imeem-but-company-says-no-shutdown-imminent/
======
rs
If this is true, its a real pity. Music industry is really though business to
go online. It's essentially trying to tie two very different business models
together. ITunes got the magic right, but even that took a bit of wrangling.

------
dbul
I was pretty sure that anywhere.fm helped launch a pay service during the
acquisition process. I wonder how that has contributed to help paying the
bills?

~~~
ALee
They launched the pay service after acquisition, but I think it may be a
little too late for the free site.

